# SPECIALIZED S-WORKS TARMAC SL4 2013 5.750Kgr



## manos bmw (Jan 17, 2013)

View attachment 274371


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing weight!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty sweet, get a rideable weight yet? Pedals, cages, etc?


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Mines 6kg all up ready to ride (54cm), but it does have a fork that could shear off at any minute......


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> but it does have a fork that could shear off at any minute......


Very funny


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

My Red Keyline SW SL4 is set up very similar to yours, but it is weighing in right at 15 pounds with pedals and cages installed. Is mine weighing in more than yours since it is a 56cm? (I understand that you haven't installed pedals or cages at this point)


----------



## manos bmw (Jan 17, 2013)

This is the weight with two cages, pedals and Garmin sensor. 5.96Kgr
View attachment 274663


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

There is the same bike in my LBS, except with the new Roval all carbon clinchers. Its a stunning piece.


----------



## Tom_UK (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice! and a nice weight aswell


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Merc said:


> My Red Keyline SW SL4 is set up very similar to yours, but it is weighing in right at 15 pounds with pedals and cages installed. Is mine weighing in more than yours since it is a 56cm? (I understand that you haven't installed pedals or cages at this point)


Are you running clinchers? Usually the sub 14lb bikes are running tubulars saving about a pound.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

new2rd said:


> Are you running clinchers? Usually the sub 14lb bikes are running tubulars saving about a pound.


Yes. I am running Zipp's 404 FC Carbon Clinchers (beyond black).


----------



## manos bmw (Jan 17, 2013)

Merc said:


> Yes. I am running Zipp's 404 FC Carbon Clinchers (beyond black).


I am running Zipp's 404 Tubular (beyond black) lighter and cheaper.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine's over 14 pounds, 14lbs 13 oz....6.73kg.
Look Keo Blade pedals, 303 FC CC, ordinary plastic cages, size 56.


----------



## manos bmw (Jan 17, 2013)

eekase said:


> Mine's over 14 pounds, 14lbs 13 oz....6.73kg.
> Look Keo Blade pedals, 303 FC CC, ordinary plastic cages, size 56.


You have heavier sadle, seatpost, wheels, stem, pedals, bottle cages and i don't know and handlebar. You want anything more? By the way, i like your stem(ZIPP SL145?). I want your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

manos bmw said:


> You have heavier sadle, seatpost, wheels, stem, pedals, bottle cages and i don't know and handlebar. You want anything more? By the way, i like your stem(ZIPP SL145?). I want your opinion. Thanks.


I was kinda kidding....this build came in under 15 lbs, its just a smidgen heavier than my EVO. I was pretty surprised.
Yes, its a SL145 stem. The handle bars are Zipp Service Course, I like AL handle bars (old fashion?).
All my bikes have the same saddle, except the evo. I like the way the Selle Italia feels. 
I could put latex tubes instead of butyl, oh and take the yellow warning stickers off to save a few grams, but as it is now, I am quite content. It doesn't ride like a sub 15lb bike...unless I climbing.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Very sweet looking bike! 5.96 KG's loaded up is awesome!!


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice bike and weight! 

I got the same frameset as yours in size 52 and mine is weighing 6,54kg with SRAM Red, Zipp 202 FCC, stock seatpost, Romin Pro saddle and Zipp stem and handlebar.

I guess the weight diference might be in the tubulars vs. clinchers and peripherals (stem, seatpost). By the way, what pedals are you using? And, is your saddle the s-works?


----------



## manos bmw (Jan 17, 2013)

I am using X-Pedo Thrust 8 pedals and S-WORKS Chicane saddle. The frame is 56.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice pedals. And very light ones too. Mine are Look Keo Carbon with CroMo axle, so almost 50g here.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

manos bmw said:


> I am using X-Pedo Thrust 8 pedals and S-WORKS Chicane saddle. The frame is 56.


Off subject, but what do you think of those pedals? I'm using Keo 2 max for reference.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

manos bmw said:


> I am using X-Pedo Thrust 8 pedals and S-WORKS Chicane saddle. The frame is 56.


Nice bike manis. Can you give us a few comments on the Chicane saddle? How does it compare to the Romin, is it very rounded, etc?


----------



## Robertwx21 (Jul 1, 2004)

how do I see the picture of the bike


----------

